# Power lifting meet, first timer



## Ace_1 (Feb 9, 2019)

Been bodybuilding for over 16 years. Local gym is going to have a meet in July. I really want to participate. Problem is I have no idea how to prepare. I see alot of guys in the gym deadlifting and squatting with bands and chains. I'm very unfamiliar with these. Can someone explain to me the point. Also what is my beat course of action to increase my 3 big lifts? I know there is a science behind it. Or is it just as simple as lifting heavy and slowly increase the weight while keeping the reps low?


----------



## CompoundLifts31 (Feb 10, 2019)

Ace_1 said:


> Been bodybuilding for over 16 years. Local gym is going to have a meet in July. I really want to participate. Problem is I have no idea how to prepare. I see alot of guys in the gym deadlifting and squatting with bands and chains. I'm very unfamiliar with these. Can someone explain to me the point. Also what is my beat course of action to increase my 3 big lifts? I know there is a science behind it. Or is it just as simple as lifting heavy and slowly increase the weight while keeping the reps low?


This is a very loaded question. 
I believe you just need to dive into as much knowledge on PLing as possible. 

Sent from my LG-SP320 using Tapatalk


----------



## psych (Feb 12, 2019)

So what are the rules? Which Federation is it in? Is it a sanction meet or is it just a gym me? Is it raw, raw with wraps, single-ply X unrestricted? What's your total what are your numbers? Flush it out a bit more....


----------

